# Married for the 3rd Time



## Melinda 1967

Well needless to say, I don't think I'm good at it. I am new here and found this forum because it am having problems. But I will save that for another time. Thanks for having me. 🤗


----------



## minimalME

Welcome! 🤗


----------



## Melinda 1967

Thanks 👍😊


----------



## Prodigal

Look forward to hearing your story. Welcome aboard!


----------



## Melinda 1967

Prodigal said:


> Look forward to hearing your story. Welcome aboard!


Thank you Prodigal!


----------



## LuvLifeNow

Welcome, Melinda. Tell us more about your current situation. What is going on for you?


----------

